# Hal auto mount



## feriz (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes or No, do you use or not? I read a few articles where many do not want to use it. My attempts are unsuccessful (enable hald, add proc and else) have all in Places on Gnome but don't open. Can some how to instruction? How much is safe to use, and do you recommend me to use?


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,feriz:
Sorry for my understanding that I'm not so clear about the main idea in your post.In my experience,hal is very important to deal with many things like USB flash and mouse,etc. automatically,which will save you much time.It's a good choice to enable hald and dbus in rc.conf unless any accident occur or you love more hacking  And what's more,automount staffs will be handled easily if GDM or KDM installed or add a line like "exec ck-launch-session gnome-session" in ~/.xinitrc if no GDM or KDM in your box.Hopefully this will help you,please.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 22, 2010)

If you use gnome, then hald & dbus are not necessary on rc.conf because gnome_enable includes hald_enable and dbus_enable.


----------

